# Open Work Permit Issue



## littleli1985 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all, 

Have a small query regarding an application for an open work permit as a spouse/common law partner. My partner has been offered a 6 month contract in Vancouver. I know 6 months is minimum duration allowed for a partner to apply for the open work permit as part of the foreign worker permit. 

We have lived together for approximately 18 months, a few months in the UK and 15 months in Australia. We have all the appropriate paper work to support. Obviously the bulk of co-habitation was in Australia so joint bank accounts are there. My partner was then offered a short 10 week contract in London. We arrived back in the UK in Mid December but have not lived together as I had no job to go to and my partners contract was short. We both went back to our parents as a short term solution. There was little point in trying to rent for the short term, committing to renting for 6 months and not knowing what was happening after. I'm not sure how big an issue this will be for the open work permit? Anyone know? Spent weekends together and went out a couple evenings in the week. Also had a couple of weekend getaways, one to Brighton and another to Italy. I guess immigration would need extensive documentation on making sure our relationship is still solid and support with evidence of calls, emails, texts, photos for the past 2.5 months. 

Would be great if anyone had been in a similar situation? 

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to have 12 provable months of living together however there is nothing preventing you from coming to Canada as a visitor for 6 months. Downside is you will not be permitted to work.


----------



## littleli1985 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks. We do have proof of 18 months living together but just haven't for the past 2 and a bit months due my partners short term contract (10 weeks) in London. We didn't want to commit to finding somewhere to rent, minimum rental agreements are normally 6 months. We kind of planned to come out to Canada but were just waiting do an offer.


----------

